# Auf Eigene Dateien in geschütztem Profil(XP) auf anderem PC im Netzwerk zugreifen



## Danielku15 (3. Januar 2005)

Hallo Leutz
 Ich hab ein kleines Problem. Und zwar will ich auf die Eigenen Dateien eines anderen Pcs im Netzwerk zugreifen. Die Eigenen Dateien auf dem anderen Pc gehören einem Profil das kennwortgeschützt ist. Kann ich irgendwie auf diese Eigenen Dateien zugreifen indem ich mich irgendwie Benutzername und Passwort eingeben kann? Hab mal wieder ne Grafik zu meinem Problem gemacht.

 Ps: diese Schriftart heißt Psycho Poetry, (hab schon Anfragen bekommen wie diese Schrift heißt darum gleich die Info) 

 mfg danielku15


----------



## spirit (4. Januar 2005)

Hallo

Wie soll die Frage verstanden werden? Es hört sich an, als wenn du in fremde Postfächer stöbern willst.


----------



## TobGod (4. Januar 2005)

Ich habe das selbe Problem, ich kann im Netzwerk nicht auf den Programme-Ordner und den WINDOWS-Ordner zugreifen. Wie kann man das umgehen oder deaktivieren ?


----------



## Danielku15 (5. Januar 2005)

Wie kommst du jetzt auf Postfächer
 Ich will von meinem PC in meinem Zimmer(Client) auf meine Eigenen Dateien auf dem PC meiner Eltern(Server)  zugreifen? Und diese Eigenen Dateien sind geschützt weil ich bei meinem Profil ein Kennwort eingestellt habe.
 Was hat das mit Postfächern zu zun?

 mfg daniel


----------



## TobGod (5. Januar 2005)

Er wollte andeuten, dass deine Aktion vielleicht illegal ist, was, auch wenn es so wär, wohl eher deine Sache wäre.


----------



## Danielku15 (5. Januar 2005)

Aso. Ich will es nicht so in Richtung Hacker machen sondern sodass ein Fenster erscheint wo man Benutzername und Passwort eingeben muss. Ich will auch dass die Dateien von meinem PC aus auch geschützt sind. Als Hinweis: So ähnlich wie bei einem FTP-Server. Nur dass die Dateien auch vom Hauptpc aus nicht ohne Passwort öffnen kann.

 mfg daniel


----------



## Danielku15 (27. Januar 2005)

Wisst ihr echt nicht wie man das realisieren könnte? Wäre echt schade wenn es nicht funktioniert.

mfg daniel


----------

